# why do i avoid pop sensation in quebec well Hubert Lenoir yuckk boy w(word) e pop



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It not the fact

1-he french from france immigrated

2- that he somsort of trans prostitute pop rock whatever..
3- my sister said iit this is the worst thing we had so far

A harlot boy, trying to have carrer, o no o no ono please

It not the fact that he gay or could be or playing on this card im no homophobe but this iis way too silly ..

common now i dont want anyone of you guy to see this on tv or youtube, god forbid and i
for christ sake guys... please bare whit mee, this is too mutch crap..


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> ... this is too mutch crap..


Very well summarized!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

Just to bring everyone up to speed... Hubert Lenoir is actually quite the star in Quebec having appeared on the French version of "The Voice".

Take David Bowie, Prince, Boy George, Marilyn Manson, Robert Smith of The Cure, Keith Richards, and Johnny Depp as "Captain Sparrow" and add a Fleur-de-lis (Quebec's provincial flag the Fleurdelisé) tattoo on his hip... and then strip away every last shred... every last vestige... of anything even remotely resembling actual talent in all of the above and you have - voilà - Hubert Lenoir.

Out of respect to my friend Deprofundis I will not post a link to his appearance directly but you can find it yourself by searching YouTube for "La Voix 6 - Hubert Lenoir performs at La Voix's Final".

If you really want to see French talent in action then watch this, mes amis - to those about to rock - I salute you!






Link only -


----------

